
How Small Arms Work (WWII Training Film) - rquantz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJzXG7MYX1c
======
rquantz
I posted this both because it is a fascinating subject, and because this is a
remarkable model for pedagogical video. It's hard to believe the resources and
ingenuity that went into every aspect of the American war effort, including
something as small (and also, obviously vitally important) as teaching
soldiers how guns work.

